# SkillSelect Applicants Club



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi All
From July 1 2012 SkillSelect is going to be implemented as a mechanism for skilled migration program. 

Experts and newbies please put your research, facts and questions here.


Thanks and Regards


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

Guys as per my understanding applicants will have to complete IELTS and Assessment before submitting an EOI.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

SkillSelect will benefit some ppl while it will be a huge disadvantage for some ...I guess those with 65+ points might get preference over those who have exactly 65 points...


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> SkillSelect will benefit some ppl while it will be a huge disadvantage for some ...I guess those with 65+ points might get preference over those who have exactly 65 points...


Hi there

Ya .....you are right about skillselect program

But i m wondering what will happen to my application as i have applied for skill assesment at Engineers Australia on 14-April-2012 and my fees for the same is debited from my CC on 19-April-2012 ,though i havent recvd CID number yet.

Now i have surety that i will not make it as per July -12 deadline until some miracle happens 

Though i am looking forward for new skill set rule also as it will benefit who have more than 65 points

Currently my points are as follows

Age= 30
Exp. =10
Education =15
English -----I had given ilets in academic category and scored 7 Overall but not in each module (S -6 ,W-6 , L-7.5 ,R-7.5 ) but i m quit hopefull that i can score each 7 if i will prepare 

My Sis is also waiting for her PR in coming months so i can get 5 points extra

So i can make to 70 or 65 

Tell me what is my chances to get Visa .Please share your experience as i think u r senior member in this forum 

Thanks in advance for your reply !!


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I guess you will have to give the IELTS atleast by May end so that you are in a position to apply by mid-June..I am not sure abt the current processing time for EA assessment but its usually 12-14 weeks. going by this calculation it does seem a bit tight in your case...hope for the best..maybe you can keep all other docs ready so that if you do get the EA assessment you can apply right away...
Your chances after July'12 are still bright...so dont worry too much 



Chin2 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Ya .....you are right about skillselect program
> 
> ...


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for reply !!

I want one more info ,can you let me know what about state sponsorship ,how to go about it,will it can increase my overall score ,when to apply for the same ,how to apply ??????


----------



## afzal067 (Apr 28, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Thanks for reply !!
> 
> I want one more info ,can you let me know what about state sponsorship ,how to go about it,will it can increase my overall score ,when to apply for the same ,how to apply ??????


According to Points Test proposed to be applicable on 1st July 2012, if you apply under the visa subclass 190 (new subclass), State/Family Sponsorship give you bonus 5 points. 

Anyone planning to apply immediately after 1st July 2012, esp. from Pakistan?

Regards.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

afzal067 said:


> According to Points Test proposed to be applicable on 1st July 2012, if you apply under the visa subclass 190 (new subclass), State/Family Sponsorship give you bonus 5 points.
> 
> Anyone planning to apply immediately after 1st July 2012, esp. from Pakistan?
> 
> Regards.


Hi 
I want to apply as soon as the new system starts from Germany
I plan to apply for skills assessment in May, pass IELTS in May/June and if i get >8.0 in all parts, I'll complete EOI July/Aug...


----------



## afzal067 (Apr 28, 2012)

JoannaAch said:


> Hi
> I want to apply as soon as the new system starts from Germany
> I plan to apply for skills assessment in May, pass IELTS in May/June and if i get >8.0 in all parts, I'll complete EOI July/Aug...


Great. I have nearly the same plan, except that I am still confused whether to go for skill assessment BEFORE 1st July, or AFTER it. I am actually in favor of waiting because what if I got assessed in one skill now on SOL list, and after 1st July the SOL also gets updated and that particular skill is removed! In such a case, I would have to go for assessment once again. Am I right? What do you say?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

afzal067 said:


> Great. I have nearly the same plan, except that I am still confused whether to go for skill assessment BEFORE 1st July, or AFTER it. I am actually in favor of waiting because what if I got assessed in one skill now on SOL list, and after 1st July the SOL also gets updated and that particular skill is removed! In such a case, I would have to go for assessment once again. Am I right? What do you say?


That is correct, but I hope that new SOL lists and SS lists will be announced around May/June... My skill is not on SOL1 list right now and that probably won't change (Life Scientist or Biotechnologist) but I am hoping for some state to sponsor it...


----------



## afzal067 (Apr 28, 2012)

JoannaAch said:


> That is correct, but I hope that new SOL lists and SS lists will be announced around May/June... My skill is not on SOL1 list right now and that probably won't change (Life Scientist or Biotechnologist) but I am hoping for some state to sponsor it...


Hmmmmm... wishing you best of luck. Do you think we can manage to get 8 band in IELTS? Wouldn't that be difficult?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

afzal067 said:


> Hmmmmm... wishing you best of luck. Do you think we can manage to get 8 band in IELTS? Wouldn't that be difficult?


Last time I took it (>2yrs ago) i had >8.0 in all parts except for writing (6.5) so I am currently working on this part... 
It's difficult but not impossible
And I have only 45 points w/o IELTS so I need extra points...


----------



## foxybagga (Mar 27, 2012)

You can read about the same here - Skillselect

I don't think its going to be beneficial for anyone compared to the current facility. If we get a PR now and go there, it takes a ton of time to settle down, but at-least we are there and can look up other alternatives. If Expression of Interest comes into play - we cannot even go there without a call - right?

Its like a competition where you will be competing with other visa applicants where the authorities have full clandestine control over the selection. If they simple put a cap on Indian or South Asian applicants in general - we would never know it!

Skilled Sponsored is a Provisional visa only valid for 4 years.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

foxybagga said:


> You can read about the same here - Skillselect
> 
> I don't think its going to be beneficial for anyone compared to the current facility. If we get a PR now and go there, it takes a ton of time to settle down, but at-least we are there and can look up other alternatives. If Expression of Interest comes into play - we cannot even go there without a call - right?
> 
> ...


One more thing is not clear to me, EOIs will be selected according to no. of points applicants have - but what if applicant has > 65 points, but his/her occupation is only on SOL2 list and not sponsored by any state?


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey I am really confused about this 190 subclass under Skillselect.
After 1st July,2012 can we not apply for state sponsorship separately as we used to. Do we have to go through the EOI process and choose a state for obtaining state sponsorship. Then the states will choose who to give a nomination. Thats really not a good news for me as I was banking on getting a state sponsorship and then applying for a EOI?
can anyone please respond to this if they have some info?


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

*State Sponsorship and SkillSelect*

Any thoughts on State Sponsorship and SkillSelect? :ranger:

Answers for borntobeaussie?


----------



## Mayu (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi,
I am Mayura living in Bangalore and looking to immigrate to Australia with family... Can you please help understand the process. I went through the immi.gov.au site and presume that me and my husband will qualify for 189. 

What should be my first steps.. would you recommend going thorough a consultant or applying by myself?
I didnt find a relevant job for me in SOL Schedule 1 - I am a grduate in Microbiology with an Executive MBA from IIM Kolkatta... 
Work ex: 9 yrs in Financial banking sector as Assistant manage and currently in Corporate cmmunication


----------



## Nesh99 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Biotechnologist - 234514*



JoannaAch said:


> That is correct, but I hope that new SOL lists and SS lists will be announced around May/June... My skill is not on SOL1 list right now and that probably won't change (Life Scientist or Biotechnologist) but I am hoping for some state to sponsor it...


Hi JoannaAch

Hi read your post to know that you were trying to apply under Biotechnologist code.

I am seeking information for my wife who is Biotechnologist (234514) with 2.9 years of relevant experience. She has done her Master in Science with Major in Bio Chemistry which had Biotechnology as a subject.
I am trying to find if her Education and Experience matches her code and is sufficient to qualify. 
So my query is, even if her education matches her area of work, a consultant has advised that she should have at least 3 years (current 2.9 yrs. i.e. 3 months short) of experience to qualify.

Can you please share your experience and put some light on my query. 

Request a response.

Thanks and Regards.


----------

